# What makes a good router good?



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a Porter Cable router model 893pk that is mounted under my router table and resides in a Mast R lift that I bought from Incra tools. 

I see very good reviews on the Bosch and Makita routers but have not heard anything good or bad for that matter on the one that I am using. 

My question is simple, what makes one router better than another among the top brands, i am familiar with lesser routers rilsuch as Craftsman and Skil. This is not necessarily sayging the these are bad router, I am just saying the ones that I had when I first got interested in woodworking were very unsastifactory for what I wanted them to do. So far, I am very happy with the PC router, but did find that it was not a good idea to mount it under a router table unless it was mounted in a lift that would prevent the dust from getting between the motor and the base. When this happened the motor would bind up in the base and make it impossible to move up and/or down in the base, the lift fixed this and all is working well.

I'd just some comments from those more familiar with using a router why they like the ones that they are using.

Jerry


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The answer to that is probably almost as individual as the number of members here and it depends on the job you want the router to do. In general, the good ones work harder for a longer period of time, run smoother, and adjust easily.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jerry, The PC 890 series routers are PC's answer to the long standing champ... the Bosch 1617 combo kits. The 1617 is an industrial quality router with heavy duty roller bearings and a lot more power than the PC 690 series for about the same price. PC had serious quality control problems with the 890's; both bases were redesigned and manufactured by a different supplier. After a 3 month battle with PC they gave me a link to getting free replacements for the defective bases so in the end they did the right thing. People who got good versions of the 890's were very pleased with the increased power. Once B&D bought out PC they announced that DeWalt would still be their premium brand and PC their lesser quality mid line.(I am still laughing over that whopper!) As you can imagine many fiercely loyal PC fans jumped ship at that point. Now that Stanley has joined the mix(SBDinc) I see lesser quality tools from them that I have no interest in owning. If you can't beat 'em buy the company and destroy them.

I think the most useful features on a router are the depth of cut(Bosch has the most); base opening size(Bosch again); power to work with hardwoods(This is a tough call); ability to use guide bushings(PC is the world standard) and reliability.(Bosch hands down) DeWalt has done a great job improving their dust collection and is among Pat Warner's favorites. The new Craftsman combo kits offer the most value for the least cost in a home owner grade router. I think it is best to not worry about what other people think about your choice of the PC 890 series router; it was the right choice for you. We all have our preferences as to what works best for us and that is the smart way to go.


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

Jerry:

I have the identical setup for my router table (PC892 & Masterlift) - as Mike so aptly states, you either get a good one, any you have very positive things to say; or you get a lousy one, with associated comments. I have the good one, and find it's a great middle-ground between the 15 amp I've never needed and the 690 series (I had one) which was under-powered. For me, I purchase for the long-haul (at the time, PC was top stuff) - quality is expensive once! If your 892 works well, it will continue this way for a long time. However, I would stay away from anything new by PC. 
MikeD


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Good question but no easy answer.
There are scores of variables to compare.
Like what is the best cell phone and cell phone service in your neighborhood?
Some Variables to consider but you can't even see.
1) Size & class of bearings & how they're journaled.
2) Armature materials, machine work and method of balancing
3) Brush and component wire installation and routing
4) Wire sets, plugs, jacket, length, material.
5) Switch, type, location, double insulated
6) VS components and a million others in just electrical.
Serviceability of all this stuff.

Then castings and machine work, quality of fasteners. How well the motor and castings get along. Choice of up/down mechanism, plunge, twin spiral etc.
Center of mass, handles/control, accessories any good, subbase (flat?, material, transparent). Quality of assembly, degree of QC.
Many operator nuances, can you see the work, the cutter.
Collet types, length, slits . 
One just cannot walk up to a router and quantify it.

And in my view, consensus is often not accurate on new models, but it is on the old.
Routers don't change much so the good ones stay in production for a long time.
The Hitachi M12, the PC 690, DW 621, all >20 years old. A bad router does not stay in inventory. The PC 310, e.g. lasted >30 years!


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

As usual I will offer up my 2 cents worth. 

I have the PC 895 kit plus a PC 892. The 895 kit I bought at a flea market dirt cheap because the router was dead. The complete outfit looked brand new and the plunge base was indeed brand new never having been on the motor. The Plunge base was the newer version also and is now on my extra PC 892 to use with my Jasper Circle Jig. I bought the kit thinking some day I would have the router repaired, but while deciding what to do someone posted a wiring diagram to by-pass the speed control on the router, so off I went not knowing if a dead speed control was in fact my problem. I rewired it, found out it was the speed control, but it ran at full speed with no soft start. I asked in here what to do and was told to buy a speed controller, which I did and now the PC 892 resides in my table with the ability to adjust bit height, lock/unlock, change bits and monitor the speed all above the table. It has much more power than I will ever need so to me it is the ideal table router with all the features a lift provides and in my case a fraction of the cost.

It is as Mike said, everybody has their preferences and that is as it should be. I buy or bought my routers based on what I read in various mediums. While price plays a part in my choices reviews are the most important aspect of my purchases. Personally my favorite routers are Ridgid and in particular the Ridgid Trim Router.


----------



## ARCJR (Feb 9, 2012)

*890 issues*



Mike said:


> Jerry, The PC 890 series routers are PC's answer to the long standing champ... the Bosch 1617 combo kits. The 1617 is an industrial quality router with heavy duty roller bearings and a lot more power than the PC 690 series for about the same price. PC had serious quality control problems with the 890's; both bases were redesigned and manufactured by a different supplier. After a 3 month battle with PC they gave me a link to getting free replacements for the defective bases so in the end they did the right thing. People who got good versions of the 890's were very pleased with the increased power. Once B&D bought out PC they announced that DeWalt would still be their premium brand and PC their lesser quality mid line.(I am still laughing over that whopper!) As you can imagine many fiercely loyal PC fans jumped ship at that point. Now that Stanley has joined the mix(SBDinc) I see lesser quality tools from them that I have no interest in owning. If you can't beat 'em buy the company and destroy them.
> 
> I think the most useful features on a router are the depth of cut(Bosch has the most); base opening size(Bosch again); power to work with hardwoods(This is a tough call); ability to use guide bushings(PC is the world standard) and reliability.(Bosch hands down) DeWalt has done a great job improving their dust collection and is among Pat Warner's favorites. The new Craftsman combo kits offer the most value for the least cost in a home owner grade router. I think it is best to not worry about what other people think about your choice of the PC 890 series router; it was the right choice for you. We all have our preferences as to what works best for us and that is the smart way to go.


Can you direct me toward information on the "bad versions" of the PC 890. i just picked up a 890pk a few weeks ago and I thought I got a good deal. That may have been why they were clearing them out. I have noticed that my 690 seems to be more beefier than my new 890. What parts were people having to replace?


----------



## Tin man (Mar 4, 2012)

Great thing about individual choice, we all have it. Porter Cable makes excellent routers, I really like my 690 for freehand routing. But I did not like my 690 for when I had that mounted in my router table, and have found my milwaukee to 5625 to be excellent in my table. So different uses, different routers.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Alex, the 890 series problems were in play 5 years ago. There have been no recent complaints on the forums. To view past issues and recalls head to our router reference forum and select Porter Cable. http://www.routerforums.com/porter-cable/34387-890-series-problems.html#post275326


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

The answer to that has been stated in other comments it is Choice.I have PC routers ( 4 of them) because the first one (20+yrs) I had was a PC and I still have it and use it.Im not saying any other brand is better or worse.Now in other tools I have tried different brands and picked the one that suited my needs best.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You used the magic word yourself Jerry, MAKITA puts the quality and features into making their routers, and I speak from experience, just spend a week or so going through my uploads!


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

The comments that I got to my quesion about routers were all much appreciated. When all isu said and done the real issue comes down to wheather or not your router does what you want it to do to your satisfaction. In my case the 893 mounted in the Mast R lift does everything that I want it to do, and so far it has done it well, plenty of power, run smooth, and now, with the down draft arrangement and


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

The comments that I got to my quesion about routers were all much appreciated. When all isu said and done the real issue comes down to wheather or not your router does what you want it to do to your satisfaction. In my case the 893 mounted in the Mast R lift does everything that I want it to do, and so far it has done it well, plenty of power, run smooth, and now, with the down draft arrangement coupled with my new Dust Right Collection system, it really is a neat set up. All of this along with no warning signs from the guy that responded to my question, I am even more comfortable with the set up. Thanks every one for your time and comments.

Jerry


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!
What's make a router good ?

In my opinion, depends much of what you do with it.
Table routing, hand routing two different things.

Hand routing:
The 3 HP type sure will have power, but also weight !
I found my 2 1/2HP 10Lbs router heavy enought, some I know are around 15Lbs.
so less power could be good for reducing wheight.

Table routers:
There I think power is a good thing for you can use 1/2" 3" dia tanks bits.
that one could not use hand routing anyway.
In france we don't see much those round 3"1/2 body for routers, the usual type 
is the plunge router. I never seen any round here, but they look interesting for some of them have build up lift system from top , and the freedom to make your own lift.
I'd like to know your opinion about 3 Hp's round ones for a home made lift.

About trade marks , a difficult subject tends to change with time...

With same trade Marks, some models are good, some not. 

Does anyone Know about trend T11 ? I'm very Temped to buy one.
Trend T11 1/2" Router | Miles Tool & Machinery Centre

Regards


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I don't think you will find many Trend T11 routers use in the states. 

==



ggom20 said:


> Hello!
> What's make a router good ?
> 
> In my opinion, depends much of what you do with it.
> ...


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi bob!

It's in the states but many english guys around..

I' also intersted in those round 89mm (3 1/2 ") routers you got in the states.
Power around 2 to 3 Hp
They look like easy to fit in a custom mounting any idea?

Regards


----------



## woodrouterreviewsguy (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree with everything said here. It really depends on the job at hand. But, there are some models that cover the most range of versatility. I think the bosch 1617 is one of those models. In additon, great quality at a reasonable price. Just my 2 cents.


----------

